# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  هاست NodeJs

## محمد فدوی

سلام. دو تا سؤال در مورد هاست NodeJs دارم:

۱- هاست ایرانی برای NodeJs وجود داره؟
۲- هاست مجانی (چه ایرانی چه غیر ایرانی) چطور؟

ممنونم.

----------


## cups_of_java

هاست ایرانی نه...
اما هاست مجانی (با یک سری محدودیت هایی) چرا
این لیست رو چک کن.

Heroku و AppFog  و OpenShift مجانی دارن....

----------


## MSK

من هم این رو به عنوان هاست تخصصی نود معرفی می‌کنم: https://www.nodejitsu.com/

----------


## vimax23

> سلام. دو تا سؤال در مورد هاست NodeJs دارم:
> 
> ۱- هاست ایرانی برای NodeJs وجود داره؟
> ۲- هاست مجانی (چه ایرانی چه غیر ایرانی) چطور؟
> 
> ممنونم.


یه وی پی اس بخر هزینه ای نداره ماهی 10 12 دلار ارزونترینش هست

----------


## hamed.gnu

> سلام. دو تا سؤال در مورد هاست NodeJs دارم:
> 
> ۱- هاست ایرانی برای NodeJs وجود داره؟
> ۲- هاست مجانی (چه ایرانی چه غیر ایرانی) چطور؟
> 
> ممنونم.



دوستان کاملا توضیح دادن.
من خودم چون برای پروژم دنبال هاست با ساپورت نودجی‌اس بودم، به این نتیجه رسیدم یا از شرکت‌های داخلی vps خرید یا با استفاده از واسط ها ارز(paypal, mastercard) خریداری کرد و از سرویس دهنده های خارج از کشور هاست خرید.

از سرویس دهنده‌های خارجی هم به نظرم  *openshift.com مورد مناسبی هست.*

----------


## adnan

سلام.

سایت مشهدهاست سرویس NodeJS ارایه می دهد . 
www.mashhadhost.com

----------


## parswebserver

سلام

از پارس وب سرور هم می توانید تهیه کنید
هاست nodejs

----------

